# DIRECTV App for Android v2.2.1 - Issues and Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

New version out there: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...eduler&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Thanks Stuart! Just set up a recording, working fine


----------



## bman3333

Why can't they get the Hide SD Channels setting to work? I have it selected, but the SD channels still show in the guide!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bman3333 said:


> Why can't they get the Hide SD Channels setting to work? I have it selected, but the SD channels still show in the guide!


I just checked this and my *SD channels don't seem to appear *in the Channel Guide if the box is checked in Settings to hide them. I have them also set to hide ont he individual devices as well. :shrug:


----------



## TBlazer07

bman3333 said:


> Why can't they get the Hide SD Channels setting to work? I have it selected, but the SD channels still show in the guide!


After updating try clearing cache and data from settings/apps for the D* app. That has solved lots of update weirdness for me on other apps.


----------



## Drew2k

I would love for anyone from DIRECTV to explain why the app needs the permission to Automatically Start at Boot. 

This permission was added in the previous release when DIRECTV Everywhere was introduced, but the previous versions of the app worked just fine without needing to start at boot. 

Too many apps are adding permissions without even a simple explanation in the description ...


----------



## smiddy

I got contacted on this via my phone and downloaded, worked as advertised.


----------



## BubblePuppy

To test a concern over the update I booted my SGII several times. The app doesn't start at boot up. So no big deal.


----------



## hilmar2k

I used this app yesterday to schedule recordings of Hatfields & McCoys, Part 1&2 and also Part 3&4. For both recordings I chose the later showings at 11:01 PM to avoid any potential conflicts. However, neither recording showed up in the to do list. This morning, upon noticing that the recordings did not schedule, I went back into the app and set them up again, thins time changing it from "if possible" to "definitely". That worked, sort of. Both recordings were set up, but not at the 11:01 PM time listed in the app, but at 9:00, thereby cancelling other recordings that were at that time slot. 

I am not sure if this is a failing of the app or my receiver.


----------



## bman3333

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I just checked this and my *SD channels don't seem to appear *in the Channel Guide if the box is checked in Settings to hide them. I have them also set to hide ont he individual devices as well. :shrug:


I should clarify - when I select Browse by Channel, the SD Channels are not shown. When I select Browse by Date & Time, the duplicate SD Channels show in the guide, regardless if you select Hide SD Channels in the settings, and after clearing cache and data.


----------



## Steve

bman3333 said:


> I should clarify - when I select Browse by Channel, the SD Channels are not shown. *When I select Browse by Date & Time, the duplicate SD Channels show in the guide, regardless if you select Hide SD Channels in the settings*, and after clearing cache and data.


Ditto.

_HTC Incredible
Cyanogen Mod 7.2 RC2
Android Version 2.3.7_


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bman3333 said:


> I should clarify - when I select Browse by Channel, the SD Channels are not shown. When I select Browse by Date & Time, the duplicate SD Channels show in the guide, regardless if you select Hide SD Channels in the settings, and after clearing cache and data.


Thanks for that added clarification.

That indeed seems to be the common experience.


----------



## Relativity

get a short amount of video, then "Error in media player" OK message. Using Android Froyo release (2.2?) Wifi only.


----------



## gmac

working fine


----------



## Groundhog45

Watched about 6 minutes of the movie "Paul" on my Razr Maxx running Android 2.3.6 (Verizon). No problems with choppy video and audio like the last version. Connected via WiFi. I'll need to try it sometime when I'm on 3G or 4G to check performance.


----------



## larry976

This app does not allow additional padding when recording on a HR-34. It says HR-34 does not support the feature. 
But I can do it just find when directly recording on my HR-34. This feature comes in very handy when recording a sporting event.


----------



## michaelancaster

Still can't watch shows/movies on a Xoom (ICS), but you can watch the trailers.


----------



## Holydoc

larry976 said:


> This app does not allow additional padding when recording on a HR-34. It says HR-34 does not support the feature.
> But I can do it just find when directly recording on my HR-34. This feature comes in very handy when recording a sporting event.


To temporarily get around this problem, record the show directly following your sporting event as well. That way you get the padding by default.


----------



## JamesTPDI

Why does this app need to know Phone state and identity? If installed, this application has access to my cell phone number, phone serial number, if a call is active and even the number the call is connected to. The application is also newly allowed to automatically start at boot so it is always running and sharing (?) phone data. Not to mention slowing the phone down.


----------



## dualsub2006

"JamesTPDI" said:


> Why does this app need to know Phone state and identity? If installed, this application has access to my cell phone number, phone serial number, if a call is active and even the number the call is connected to.


Because the app now streams video. Without detecting phone state, when you get a call the video AND audio would continue to play. Identity comes along with the phone state permission.


> The application is also newly allowed to automatically start at boot so it is always running and sharing (?) phone data. Not to mention slowing the phone down.


Only it doesn't run non-stop. Go check your running processes, if you haven't used the app recently it won't be there. My guess? Some type of an update check. App update, program info, who knows really. I can tell you, there is no constantly running process on my phone.


----------



## JamesTPDI

"Only it doesn't run non-stop. Go check your running processes, if you haven't used the app recently it won't be there. My guess? Some type of an update check. App update, program info, who knows really. I can tell you, there is no constantly running process on my phone."

So then why would it need to start at boot?


----------



## BubblePuppy

As can be seen in this screen shot I have 71 apps that have the same boot up requirement. 
This is not a big deal, not worthy of concern. 
As mentioned up above check your running apps after boot up and you won't find the Directv app running.


----------



## dualsub2006

"JamesTPDI" said:


> So then why would it need to start at boot?


You quoted my best guess. App update check or it's refreshing it's guide data. It may not even be starting at boot.

Remember, just because an app asks for a permission, that doesn't mean that it is actually using it.

I rebooted my phone one time to see if the D* app ran at boot. It either didn't, or the process closed in the short time it took me to get the settings open.

You're better off checking out permissions like that on your own device before you get worked up about it. Sometimes, you gotta can app. Other times, it's not as bad as the permissions make it seem.


----------



## BubblePuppy

If you're interested in checking out apps permissions there are many apps in Google Play. This is one. 
There are apps that will allow you to selectively deny permissions. Use with caution.


----------



## jacmyoung

Like several others, can only watch trailers. Is there a fix?


----------



## WB3FFV

I have the HTC Rezound on Verizon, and though I can go in and launch the app, I can't get it to play any video, it just says "Errror in Media Player". It will let me watch the trailers, they play perfectly, but if I select play on anything it's a no go. Not sure if the 1280 resolution of the screen is an issue or not..


----------



## lneck30

Im having the same trouble with dtv everywhere saying media error screen.
I have an HTC Hero. I can watch trailers on the app flawlessly but not actual program. I did reboot and reinstall. Still nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## lokar

I'm new to this android stuff but every time I try to watch something I get a message that says "Unfortunately, DirecTV has stopped." I am trying the D* app on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 and haven't been able to watch anything yet. The wifi seems to work OK for other internet applications.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Using my SGII movies play fine. If your phone is rooted try fixing permissions. I have no idea if this will help but it can't hurt.


----------



## WB3FFV

I can't speak for any others, but nope my phone is stock, no root or unlock of any kind done on the phone. Wonder if they are not compatible with ICS yet..


----------



## BubblePuppy

"WB3FFV" said:


> I can't speak for any others, but nope my phone is stock, no root or unlock of any kind done on the phone. Wonder if they are not compatible with ICS yet..


My SGII is rooted and I've run leaked ics and custom ics based roms and the app worked fine. You may have a device incompatibility issue.


----------



## WB3FFV

Agreed, it looks like HTC and the DTV apps don't get along, that is the 1280 rez is causing issues. I guess the bottom line is, it doesn't work for everything. At the moment I am running ICS 4.0.3 which I know it pretty common..


----------



## lokar

WB3FFV said:


> I can't speak for any others, but nope my phone is stock, no root or unlock of any kind done on the phone. Wonder if they are not compatible with ICS yet..


My tablet is stock too and it has ICS, I guess this just doesn't work right now.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

WB3FFV said:


> Agreed, it looks like HTC and the DTV apps don't get along, that is the 1280 rez is causing issues. I guess the bottom line is, it doesn't work for everything. At the moment I am running ICS 4.0.3 which I know it pretty common..


Yeah thus far there are more than a handful group of people over on xda that are reporting it NOT working either on the EVO 4G LTE...

Just tried it on my EVO 4G LTE and whenever I try to stream it says "Media Player: Error in media player".....stinks it doesn't work...stock too here so its not something ive done to the device.


----------



## njfoses

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Yeah thus far there are more than a handful group of people over on xda that are reporting it NOT working either on the EVO 4G LTE...
> 
> Just tried it on my EVO 4G LTE and whenever I try to stream it says "Media Player: Error in media player".....stinks it doesn't work...stock too here so its not something ive done to the device.


Just confirming here as well. Does not work on the evo lte.


----------



## freerein100

I also have an EVO LTE and I blame apple for it not working:uglyhamme


----------



## Altcool

Nexus 7 Running 4.1.1 over wifi when trying to " watch on phone" the app reports "Unfortunately, DirecTV has stopped."


----------



## sdirv

Altcool said:


> Nexus 7 Running 4.1.1 over wifi when trying to " watch on phone" the app reports "Unfortunately, DirecTV has stopped."


Unfortunately, the only tablet D* is currently supporting for their "Everywhere" thing is the iPad. No Android tablets are currently supported and only some android phones.

Netflix was the same way when they started with their mobile offering, only on a few devices at first, then there was a flood of devices that worked.


----------



## stsrep

I have a Rooted Samsung Galaxy Nexus cell running Jelley Bean and a LePan II tablet running ICS non-rooted.
Both will allow me to watch trailers but no movies-it either says on screen no streaming available,error code 5100 or Directv Everywhere has stopped working.
I spoke with Mobile App Tech at Directv and they were no help.
WTF ??


----------

